# Distance opinions, please



## buccaru (Apr 16, 2012)

I performed a search of the forum, and after reading through the results decided to make a new post with my particular information.

I purchased a 2005 Chaparral 21' bow rider/runabout with a 4.3L 190hp. It holds 51 gallons. My intentions when shopping for a boat was to buy a family boat that I could also fish with, not a fishing boat that I could also bring family with. That being said, I would like to go out to the Gulf on calm days.

Considering I have all of the requisite safety gear (VHF, GPS, LP's, buddy boat, etc), how far, in your opinion, would you trust a 21' bow rider in the Gulf? 

I realize this is a very subjective question, and people do go out there in less substantial boats. I'm just looking for opinions. I don't have the experience most of you have. Obviously I won't take it out to the rigs, but I was thinking 5 - 10 miles is doable. What do you think?


----------



## Sean Summers (Jan 3, 2008)

As far as your buddy boat can tow you back from! Just kidding, 10-15 on calm days with the right safety gear should be very doable. Out of Destin pass you can see the Emerald Grand for about 17 miles so as long as you are running you can find your way home. Would highly recommend taking it in small chunks and building your comfort level and skill level dealing with issues. Fair radio and a good antenna are a must.


----------



## SteveFL (Aug 2, 2010)

My own observation is when the wind kicks up, seas build within 30 minutes or so. 6 foot seas can appear quickly when you're an hour or so away from port so watch the forecasts very closely.


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

It depends on your skill and how brave you are. I would be less brave with a "family" on board....probably 8 miles.....plenty of stuff to fish within that range. 
I've had a 19' angler bowrider out in 5 ft waves ....but they were long rollers .....it cruised over them like a dream! You just don't want to be caught out in a thunderstorm , with 4' chop! ...with good bilge pumps, ect... you will be o.k. ....but the family won't ever want to go out there again
If you don't trust the motor 1000% be extra careful + always carry plenty of food/water/sunscreen, and a good radio + epirb.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

you will "learn" your boat with time being in it. Learn its fuel burn in different conditions, how it handles different sea states and all that. Time behind the helm and time on the water will teach YOU how YOUR boat is capable of.


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

On a flat summer day you could go as far as you have fuel, problem is on about 1 out of 30 flat summer days a strong squall pops up and the wind and seas build quickly seemingly out of no where. That's where the limitations of a bow rider could be made painfully evident. I would keep a super close eye on pop up storms and stay within 4-8 miles or so, always being ready to run in if need be.


----------



## Coastal Cowboy (Feb 12, 2012)

Realtor is pretty much right on, build up your confidence on you and your boat, and family's confidence too. Nothing like going out 15 miles, the kids crying, and wife screaming that your out too far.


----------



## buccaru (Apr 16, 2012)

That's awesome to know about the Emerald Grande, Sean Summers. Thanks. My intent is to watch the weather/marine forecasts very closely and only go on the calmest of days. 8 miles is right there in my intended range, Firefishvideo and MSYellowfin. As far as building my skills and learning my boat, you guys are exactly on spot. I don't plan on taking the kids out there too much - that's for my friends and I. But this is a great starting point and I truly appreciate all of your opinions.


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

This is a video I made from a day on the water last summer. The water was 1' or less going out, and then we hit this little thunderstorm. I only lasted half an hour, and then went back to 1' or less. The other guys on the boat said that the waves looked bigger in person 
.....Not a problem for a 23' walk-around with canvas....would have been pretty scary/miserable in a smaller, unprotected boat.


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

I would start with a full tank.

Do a fishing trip to the "edge" and back. (60 miles back and forth?)

Yes stop along the way for bait, a buddy's best GPS spot, etc...

Refill your tank.

That will give you a good idea as to your "range"



Jim


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

jim t said:


> I would start with a full tank.
> 
> Do a fishing trip to the "edge" and back. (60 miles back and forth?)
> 
> ...


Seems that you may not have read the part about it being a 21' bowrider.???? I would consider an "edge" trip to be really pushing the limits of safety in that boat. If you caught one of our rare days , when the gulf is like a lake....you would be fine. But If you have been out there on those days that were calm , and then had pop-up thunderstorms .....you would think twice about giving such advise. With all due respect - The Range of your boat is much more than the amount of gas in the tank.
EDIT: You should also consider that a boat that gets 2 miles to the gallon in calm water, will most likely only get 1 mile to the gallon in rough seas. So the 50 gallons of gas would NOT get you home in rough seas if you were at the edge.


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Firefishvideo's video kind of makes my point, let one of those pop up (and they do) and be in small boat with/out a self bailing cockpit and or have any engine trouble and you are in a serious world of hurt. Not trying to scare you off, but bad weather does happen and sometimes w/o any real warning. Just be safe.

Robert


----------



## SteveFL (Aug 2, 2010)

We too got caught out last summer on a planned smooth ride out. Storms were forecasted to move inland and they did. The problem came when the storms started "popping" and ever expanding inland "and offshore." At one point, the waves were no doubt 6' and better so we put the bow into the wind and rode it out much like Firefish did in that video. A couple hours later, those smooth seas were in place as forecasted. Any boat without a self bailing cockpit/deck would've been in deep trouble.

The sonar image below is when we were in the middle of one storm cell; we dodged them until having to center this one up.


----------



## buccaru (Apr 16, 2012)

Thank you for sharing your video. Definitely puts it into perspective big time. I will not go to the edge with my boat, but thanks for giving me advice. My plan after this thread is to stay within 10, maybe 15, miles and only on good seas. I'm going to figure my fuel consumption this weekend and make adjustments as necessary. Again, thank you all. I truly appreciate your help and advice.


----------



## Starlifter (Feb 24, 2011)

buccaru,

As far as rescue and survival plus boat crew seamanship skills, I encourage you to download these two manuals; USCG Boat Crew Semanship and USCG Rescue and Survival Systems Manual. In the hopes that knowing this knowledge will help you get out dire situations unscathed.

I would also get a service like, Seatow; which is what we run, and goes for $169 total a year. I had asked what non-member towing was; and was informed it's $200/hr during the day and $300/hr at night from the time they leave their dock.

As far as the edge, you can be on the northeastern side right around 22nm, so cruising at a speed of 20-25knots will take around an hour to traverse. The LRAS site where they placed a plethora of artifical reefs just northeast of the Destin side of the edge is around 17-18nm.

If you do not have a chartplotter; I would invest in one and get a chip from a company as in Navionics for the central gulf of mexico; so that nighttime navigation becomes a lot safer than running with just sonar, and hoping you spot all the sandbars and "aids to navigation" before its too late to avoid them.

From your pictures, to run in the gulf comfortably; I highly recommend trim tabs.

USCG Boat Crew Seamanship Manual
http://www.uscg.mil/directives/cim/16000-16999/CIM_16114_5C.pdf

USCG Rescue and Survival Systems Manual
http://www.uscg.mil/directives/cim/10000-10999/CIM_10470_10F.pdf

USCG Radiotelephone Handbook
http://www.uscg.mil/directives/cim/2000-2999/CIM_2300_7A.pdf

U.S. Aids to Navigation System
http://www.uscgboating.org/assets/1/workflow_staging/Publications/486.PDF


----------



## buccaru (Apr 16, 2012)

Thanks a lot, Starlifter. I've downloaded them all and are going through them now.


----------



## Dragsmoker (Aug 15, 2011)

I have recently went out 7 miles )about 2 more miles after a fish) of the panama city pass in a 19 foot skiff. I think you would be fine if you watch the weather closely. Never underestimate the gulf.

I wish you Good luck and tight lines!


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

You never mentioned, does your boat have a self bailing deck, that in itself would have ALLOT to do with the boats capabilities in rough weather, if it does not and you must totally rely on bilges it can be scary.


----------

